# photo pencil sketch



## Photoartomation

child portrait sketch


----------



## Tulsa

Are you looking for feedback? Or showing off that you can click a effect button in PP?


----------



## Al-Wazeer

Hmmm, I don't find anything wrong of using a one-click effect in photoshop or whatever program you've used, but personally I would like to see the original, I think the photo has potential to be good, but the effect in my personal opinion has ruined the photo.


----------



## Photoartomation

child portrait sketch - 2





original photo


----------



## Cosette

I don't care for the pencil sketches but I like the original. The original brings out the spirit of the child.


----------



## zigzaggzoom

Nice pencil effect pal, it looks real pencil art. I have used it once in the photoshop so I know how nice the effect is look. Though it is automatic effect by the software but still it looks like real.


----------



## abnormalreply

Get rid of the sketches. The original is much better.


----------



## Angelina311

I prefer the original either.


----------



## SusanMart

I like the original better too.

Cannot see any point in making these pencil-like sketches.

they are nonsense)


----------



## Robin Usagani

I think this is like Apple and Oranges. You are trying to achieve something different. It is not about one is better than the other. Thats what I think. People seem to miss the point sometimes when it comes to filters.  For example.. you are trying to use it as illustrator on a children book.. still think original is better?


----------



## reedshots

I like the original image as a photograph and the first sketch better (more detail) than the second.  Has it's uses.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

I don't think the OP gives a rats ^$$


----------

